# How to get old SKYPE history ???



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

Me and my fiance are gathering evidence about our relationship. we have plenty of Facebook messages with one another,but would like to find our early Skype history. it is old,old as in almost a year ago. we never thought we would be applying for a visa to live with each other so we just didnt keep that history. anyone ever have this issue,and if yes how did you get the history? 
Thank in advance,
Brian


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

ive done Google searches on how to get it,but sems the information is only kept for 6 months. i would be happy with a "join date" if anyone knows where that info is?


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

rhodered said:


> Me and my fiance are gathering evidence about our relationship. we have plenty of Facebook messages with one another,but would like to find our early Skype history. it is old,old as in almost a year ago. we never thought we would be applying for a visa to live with each other so we just didnt keep that history. anyone ever have this issue,and if yes how did you get the history?
> Thank in advance,
> Brian


Hi Brian,

At the top of the Skype page (immediately below the line for Video Call/Call Phone) you will see:

_Show messages from: 7days - 30 days - 3 months - 6 months - 1 year - 
From Beginning_

If you click on _From Beginning_, the complete listing of chat messages and calls will appear. You'll have to copy, paste and save this on Word and then print from there. I am not aware if there is any other way, as I am not a techie, but this is what I did (and submitted as evidence).

Good luck!


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

i am in the united states,it only goes back 3 months Marianina?


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

rhodered said:


> i am in the united states,it only goes back 3 months Marianina?


Hmmm... that's odd.  I am in Manila and re-checked. Our version still has everything as I had written...


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah my version must be a newer one, I just did some Google searches and the version I use deletes history after 3 months. I cant even get a "join" date.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Brian, I googled and read that if you would like your complete Skype history, you can request it from Skype customer service at:

https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA1170/How-can-I-contact-Skype-Customer-Service

I hope it works.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Marianina said:


> Brian, I googled and read that if you would like your complete Skype history, you can request it from Skype customer service at:
> 
> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA1170/How-can-I-contact-Skype-Customer-Service
> 
> I hope it works.


I contacted Skype Customer Service when I was applying for our visa and I was told they don't keep any records UNLESS you pay for the service, e.g. use the service and put in credits.

If you are using it as a free service then they don't keep ANY history on their servers. I emailed back and forward many times to try and understand this.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> I contacted Skype Customer Service when I was applying for our visa and I was told they don't keep any records UNLESS you pay for the service, e.g. use the service and put in credits.
> 
> If you are using it as a free service then they don't keep ANY history on their servers. I emailed back and forward many times to try and understand this.


Oh no... if Melandabdul has tried this, then we have a problem. (The info on this link did seem to be addressed to paying customers only.)

Brian, I suppose your fiancee has the same version of Skype? Hers would've been an option.

Is there anyone out there with any other possible solution?!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Marianina said:


> Oh no... if Melandabdul has tried this, then we have a problem. (The info on this link did seem to be addressed to paying customers only.)
> 
> Brian, I suppose your fiancee has the same version of Skype? Hers would've been an option.
> 
> Is there anyone out there with any other possible solution?!


Im a big believer in trying and trying again. This is the answer that I got but do ask again...you would be amazed how many times I have done that and got what I needed.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

I have had no luck,and yes,it seems its for paying service only. Oh well,thanks for the help...we have a ton of photos and facebook messages,not everyone pays for skype i am sure they just need to see corespondence on some platform.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

rhodered said:


> I have had no luck,and yes,it seems its for paying service only. Oh well,thanks for the help...we have a ton of photos and facebook messages,not everyone pays for skype i am sure they just need to see corespondence on some platform.


I wrote something saying I couldn't get Skype logs and included email proof from customer service as well.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

There is one more thing that you can try just to be on the safe side. There is a free program called SkypeLogView, which can read the .log files in your Skype folder and converts them into plain text. It shows calls and messages. 
If there is a history somewhere on your computer that dates back a year, then you'll find it with this program.
Unfortunately, it only works with Windows.
You can get it from this page here:
Skype Logs Reader/Viewer (.dbb and main.db files)

There is a step-by-step guide down at the bottom of this page. 
Good luck!


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

Laegil said:


> There is one more thing that you can try just to be on the safe side. There is a free program called SkypeLogView, which can read the .log files in your Skype folder and converts them into plain text. It shows calls and messages.
> If there is a history somewhere on your computer that dates back a year, then you'll find it with this program.
> Unfortunately, it only works with Windows.
> You can get it from this page here:
> ...


I downloaded it,and then it said "cannot open"...I have windows Vista...and we arent paying customers if that makes a difference...we just use the free face to face chat.


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is another link for it:






Windows Vista should not be a problem and this program takes the .log files directly from your computer so it doesn't matter whether you are a paying customer or not.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

laegil said:


> here is another link for it:
> 
> skypelogview - cnet download.com
> 
> windows vista should not be a problem and this program takes the .log files directly from your computer so it doesn't matter whether you are a paying customer or not.


it works...woo hoo !!!! Thanks so much laegil !!!!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Laegil said:


> Here is another link for it:
> 
> SkypeLogView - CNET Download.com
> 
> Windows Vista should not be a problem and this program takes the .log files directly from your computer so it doesn't matter whether you are a paying customer or not.


Nice one!!!! Wish I had of asked when I was putting my app together. Great sharing!


----------

